# Nur teilweise Lokalisierung?

## hepta_sean

Hallo!

Nach ein paar Monaten (sehr zufriedenem) Gentoo ausprobieren bin ich gestern endlich dazu gekommen die deutsche Lokalisierung einzustellen, da die Fragezeichen in Dateinamen mit Umlauten dann doch irgendwann nervten ...

Funktioniert auch wunderbar, nur stört es mich irgendwie, dass jetzt plötzlich alle Programme (mit meist mäßigem Erfolg) versuchen, Deutsch zu sprechen.

Meine Frage ist nun:

Wie kann ich nur die Zeichensätze auf Deutsch umstellen und die Sprache der Programme (sowohl auf der Konsole, als auch Gnome, Evolution, usw.) bei Englisch belassen?

Der Lokalisierungsguide spricht (sehr kurz angebunden) von "localedef", aber dazu fehlt mir leider die Manpage (warum eigentlich?) und die Manpage locale(7) klingt so, als wenn ich mir ein eigenes Locale zusammenbauen muss, bei dem LC_MESSAGES englisch bleibt, aber alle anderen auf deutsch gesetzt werden, aber wie mache ich das genau?

Danke und Grüße,

sean

----------

## schmutzfinger

```
LC_CTYPE=de_AT
```

 desswegen sind alle programme deutsch. wenn du das weglässt, dann müsste es wieder englisch sein.

----------

## hepta_sean

Hallo!

Danke erstmal, aber das habe ich gar nirgendwo.

Ich bin genau dem Localization Guide gefolgt und dort wird nur 

```
LANG=de_DE@euro
```

 gesetzt und die ganzen LC_*-Dinger stehen dann wohl in der Datei /usr/share/i18n/locales/de_DE@euro.

Hmm, werd' nach der Arbeit mal mit denen rumspielen, auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht glaube, dass man die von Hand editieren soll. Wie gesagt die Manpage von localedef is' leider pfutsch.

Bis danne,

sean

----------

## Genone

```
$ export|grep LANG

declare -x LANG="en_US"

declare -x LANGUAGE="en_US"

$ export|grep LC

declare -x LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

declare -x LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

declare -x LC_MESSAGES="C"

declare -x LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

declare -x LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

declare -x LC_TIME="C"

```

gibt bei mir englischsprachige Programme mit deutscher Währung, deutschen Zahlen, ...

----------

## hepta_sean

Danke!!!

Das ist genau das, was ich haben wollte. Kein "Beilegen" statt "Attach" mehr.  :Very Happy: 

Hab' noch 

```
LANG="en_GB"
```

 draus gemacht. Wahrscheinlich merk' ich den Unterschied eh' nicht, aber "British English" fühlt sich irgendwie besser an.  :Wink: 

Wäre schön, wenn das etwas ausführlicher im Localization Guide stehen würde, so auf die Schnelle hab' ich auch kein passendes allgemeines HowTo gefunden. Die handeln das alle sehr kurz ab und beschäftigen sich eigentlich mit etwas anderem, UTF-8 und so.

Ja ja, ich weiß: Nicht meckern, machen. ...

Schönen (Frühlings-)Tag noch,

sean

----------

## sven-tek

Hi Leute,

mein Problem ist vielleicht etwas anderes aber trotzdem:

Wie installiere ich deutsche Wörterbücher in Ximians Evolution für die Rechtschreibprüfung?

danke, Sven

----------

## hepta_sean

Hallo sven-tek!

Wenn Dein Evolution mit Rechtschreibprüfung kompiliert wurde ("equery uses evolution" ist Dein Freund), benutzt es "aspell" (hab' ich durch "equery depgraph evolution" herausgefunden).

Also habe ich das deutsche Wörterbuch für aspell emerget (Wie wird emerge eigentlich auf deutsch dekliniert?   :Very Happy: ):

```
emerge aspell-de
```

Hab' dann Evolution neu gestartet (Weiß nicht, ob das nötig war), und voila deutsch und schweizer-deutsch sind da.

HTH, sean

----------

## sven-tek

 :Very Happy:   Super tipp! 

ich nenne emergen einfach immer "kompilieren lassen"  :Wink: 

----------

